

What can you legally take from the web? - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/apr08/6115

======
dangoldin
Great article. I've been looking for something like this.

Gives a nice overview of "Fair Use."

I'd recommend it to anyone who is pulling content from other websites.

------
tx
Hm... what about web-based RSS readers? Technically speaking, if you're
running one, you are copying someone else's content and putting it on your
site, even though the application belongs to a user and he picks what he wants
to see up there.

There was a startup mentioned here recently, that allowed you to track changes
on various web pages, and view the difference (it obviously stored copies on
them), how legit is that?

